# انتاج المياه منزوعة الايونات



## abdullah_6262 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كيف يمكنني انتاج المياه منزوعة الايونات لاستخدامها في تجارب تحليل المياه ؟؟ وفي حالة عدم وجود الجهاز في المعمل وحوجتنا لكميات قليله هل تباع هذه المياه ؟ 

مع خالص شكري لزملائي


----------



## hytham67 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

يمكنك استخدام مياة مقطرة واذا لم يكن لديك جهاز لتقطير المياة يمكنك الشراء من شركات مضمونة ولديها سمعة طيبة فى السوق والتاكد معمليا من انها مياة مقطرة ومنزوعة الاملاح تماما


----------



## abdullah_6262 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك كثيرا ياخي لكن هل المياه المقطره مماثله للمنزوعة الايونات ؟ وهل المياه المقطره التي تباع للديترات السيارات جيده بمايكفي لاستخدمها في التجارب؟ ولك خالص شكري


----------



## hytham67 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الماء المقطرة هو الاسم التجارى لمياة منزوعة الايونات تماما سواء الموجب او السالب منها والماء المقطر الذى يباع للسيارات يمكنك التاكد من خلوة من اى ايونات بالتحليل...ولكنى اعتقد انة ليس خاليا 100%


----------



## هنو2006 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم اعتقد هناك خطأ لمن افتوك في هذا الامر

الماء خال من الايونات في العادة يتم الحصول عليه عبر استخدام فلترة المياه باستخدام مبادلات ايونية وليس عبر التقطير 

التقطير راح يعطيك ماء خال من الايونات نعم لكن ليس مضمونا خال من الايونات خصوصا اثناء التقطير راح تتصاعد ابخرة وادخنة عضوية ممتزجة بالماء تذوب مرة اخرى 

بخصوص ماء الرديترات هذا ليس ماء مقطر , وانما خليط من ماء مقطر مع ايثلين جلايكول بالتالي لا تتسرع في الحكم 

جزا الله خيرا الجميع


----------

